# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Καινούριος με ringneck

## DooMDiveR

Καλησπέρα, πρωταρης στο φορουμ καθ'οτι μόλις σήμερα πήρα 1 ringneck μπλε μάλλον αρσενικό αφου το δαχτυλίδι στο λαιμό φαίνεται καθαρά!(μπορω αύριο να βάλω και φωτο να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας) Είναι περίπου 15 μηνών, 
Έχω 1-2 ερωτήσεις (Ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό section)
Υπάρχει περίπτωση έστω και με πολυ δουλεια και υπομονή να εξημερωθεί αφου δεν έχει ταιστει στο χέρι απο μωρό; Σκέφτομαι να πάρω σε λίγο καιρο και 1 θηλυκό για την κοπέλα μου (ζηλεύει... Γυναίκες!) και για να έχει παρέα ο παπαγαλος! Πως μπορω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτο που θα μου δώσουν απο το petshop θα είναι όντως θηλυκό αφου εώς 2 χρόνων απ ότι ξέρω που θα είναι το δαχτυλίδι στην τελική μορφή δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος χωρίς τεστ DNA και στα petshop δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τεστ! Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον εκτροφεα να μου συστήσει η κάποια άλλη λύση; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaveiros

Γεια σου Άκη. Καταρχάς όταν λες φαίνεται το δαχτυλίδι τι εννοεις? Έχει βγει λιγο μαύρο ή έχει σχηματιστει κανονικα μαύρο δαχτυλίδι? Αν είναι πλήρως σχηματισμένο είναι μάλλον μεγαλύτερος από 15 μηνών. Τώρα σχετικά με το θέμα της παρέας, αν θες να τον εξημερώσεις, μη βιαστείς για παρέα. Οι ρινγκνεκ μέχρι 3 ετών είναι "εφηβοι". Περνάς χρόνο μαζί του? Εμπειρικά με βαση  τα δικά μου αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο είδος ειναι μεν το δυσκολότερο απ οσα εχω αλλα ειναι και το πιο αγαπημένο μου, ειναι πανέξυπνα και θα πρεπει να αρχισεις να το βλέπεις σαν συγκάτοικο κυρίως, παρά σαν κατοικίδιο :Happy:  Οταν έχει διάθεση να του μιλήσεις θα το καταλαβαίνεις, θα σου δειχνει τι διάθεση έχει κάθε φορά αρκεί να σε συνηθισει πρωτα και να σε βλεπει αρκετές ώρες τη μέρα. Ειδικά για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος "συνταγες" δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν...εχουν πολυ ισχυρες προσωπικοτητες, θελουν υπομονη και χρονο :Happy:  Θα πρεπει σιγουρα να τον βγαζεις να πεταει λιγο,  οπότε πρέπει να διαμορφώσεις και τον χώρο σου κατάλληλα. Περισσότερα ringneck κόλπα θα σου πει και ο Λεωνίδας που είναι πιο έμπειρος ringneck μπαμπάς απο μένα :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Άκη Καλώς ήρθες με το γαλάζιο συννεφάκι σου !!!!!!

Όλα είναι πιθανά στο θέμα εξημέρωσης του μικρού σου,αλλά και διαφορετικά για κάθε πουλί.Παίζει μεγάλη σημασία ο χαρακτήρας του και τα βιώματα του μέχρι τώρα....
Δες λίγο αυτό(*πάτα επάνω στα μπλε γράμματα να ανοίξει το θέμα)
*Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας*Αν προχωρήσεις στην αγορά κι άλλου πουλιού και επιθυμείς να γίνουν ζευγάρι....θα πρέπει να να σιγουρέψεις το φύλλο του πρώτα εκείνου του πουλιο΄υ που έχεις τώρα στη συντροφία σου και μετά να ψάξεις για αντίθετο φύλο.
Σίγουρα τα πετ σοπ δε θα είναι εγγύηση σε αυτά που σου λένε και πόσο μάλλον για το φύλο.Το καλύτερο είναι να βρείς εκτροφέα που θα συμφωνήσεις από πριν οτι επιθυμείς να γίνει τεστ DNA στο πουλί και οτι ζητάς συγκεκριμένο φύλο.

----------


## DooMDiveR

ορίστε η φώτο που υποσχέθηκα! όχι δεν είναι σχηματισμένο μαύρο! αλλά ποιο ανοιχτό χρώμα από το υπόλοιπο σώμα...!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βασικα εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι τα ρινκνεκ με τετοιο δαχτυλιδι (οχι μαυρο δλδ) ειναι ή θυληκα ή νεαρα! Για να ναι αρσενικο πρεπει να χει μαυρο δαχτυλιδι..τουλαχιστον ετσι ξερω εγω...
Όπως κ να χει ειναι πανεμορφο! Να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχουυυυυυυυυ τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο??????
Να σου ζησει!!!!!

----------


## DooMDiveR

έχει κόκκινο δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι του και γράφει '11 άρα φαντάζομαι είναι 1 χρόνου και κάτι ψιλά... άρα λογικό να μην είναι μαύρο σωστά? υπάρχει τώρα κάποιος τρόπος να μάθω τι είναι χωρίς τεστ dna? η μάλλον απλά περιμένω???? ( ο κτηνίατρος μπορεί να το δει???)

----------


## kaveiros

Περιμένεις και θα περιμένεις πολύ ακόμα αν γράφει 11 το δαχτυλίδι :Happy:  Δαχτυλίδι μπορεί να βγάλει ακόμα και όταν φτάσει περίπου τριών ετών. Εκμεταλλεύσου το γεγονός ότι είναι μικρό ακόμα για να το εξημερώσεις. Αν του πάρεις παρέα από τώρα θα ασχολείται με την παρέα του όχι μ εσένα. Επίσης μην είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι θα ταιριάξει με την παρέα που θα του πάρεις. Ο ρίκος μου δεν δέχτηκε κανένα άλλο για παρέα...τουλάχιστον ως τώρα. Για να μάθεις αν ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο σ αυτη την ηλικία, μόνο με dna. A και επίσης σε κάποια αρσενικά μπλε, το δαχτυλίδι δε βγαίνει ποτέ!!! Μόνο στο φυσικό τους χρώμα το πράσινο, είναι 100% βέβαιο ότι τα αρσενικά βγάζουν δαχτυλίδι.

Α και κάτι ακόμα, επειδή βλέπω ότι μερικά φτεράκια πετάνε λίγο...Βγάζε το στον ήλιο λίγη ώρα κάθε μέρα. Θα πάθεις ζημιά αν δεις τι δουλειά κάνει ο ήλιος στο φτέρωμα τους. Τα δικά μου τα βγαζω ολα στον ηλιο οπως μου ειπαν τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ, αλλα στα ρινγκνεκ ειδικα, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ορατά μέσα σε λίγες μέρες. Είναι λες και πηγαν κομμωτήριο :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Είναι περίπου 15 μηνών


Βασικά αφού το πουλάκι έχει δαχτυλίδι του 11, δε μπορεί να είναι παραπάνω απο 9 μηνών.... το νωρίτερο που μπορεί να έχει γεννηθεί είναι τον Ιανουάριο!

Όπως σου είπαν κ τα παιδιά για το φύλο μόνο με τεστ dna!
Εκμεταλλεύσου το γεγονός ότι το πουλάκι είναι πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία κ με ελάχιστη υπομονή από μέρους σου νομίζω πως μπορείτε να γίνετε πολύ καλοί φίλοι!

----------


## DooMDiveR

με πολυ προσπαθεια καταφερα και ειδα οτι γραφει καθετα mb και απο κατω 10 αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι του 2010?κ αν ειναι του 2010 









> Περιμένεις και θα περιμένεις πολύ ακόμα αν γράφει 11 το δαχτυλίδι Δαχτυλίδι μπορεί να βγάλει ακόμα και όταν φτάσει περίπου τριών ετών. Εκμεταλλεύσου το γεγονός ότι είναι μικρό ακόμα για να το εξημερώσεις. Αν του πάρεις παρέα από τώρα θα ασχολείται με την παρέα του όχι μ εσένα. Επίσης μην είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι θα ταιριάξει με την παρέα που θα του πάρεις. Ο ρίκος μου δεν δέχτηκε κανένα άλλο για παρέα...τουλάχιστον ως τώρα. Για να μάθεις αν ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο σ αυτη την ηλικία, μόνο με dna. A και επίσης σε κάποια αρσενικά μπλε, το δαχτυλίδι δε βγαίνει ποτέ!!! Μόνο στο φυσικό τους χρώμα το πράσινο, είναι 100% βέβαιο ότι τα αρσενικά βγάζουν δαχτυλίδι.

----------


## Leonidas

υπεροχο το πλασματακι σου.. :Happy: ...

αντρικο ευχαριστω για την διαφημηση.. :Happy: ...

mits_pits οπου δεις ringneck ορμας εεε.. :: ..

βικακι τα χρωματα των δαχτυλιδιων μπορει να ειναι απο μαυρα κοκκινα ή και ασπρα συνδιασμο 2 τουλαχιστον αυτων..

Ακη..κανε υπομονη ενα δυο μηνες αν δεν θες να κανεις εξεταση dna και παρατηρησε την συμπεριφορα του...να του βαζεις μουσικη αν δεις οτι χορευει επιδεικτικα ανοιγωντας φτερα 90% ειναι αρσενικο...

χμμμ..το δαχρτυλιδι γραφει '11 αν ειναι η χρονολογια δεν γινεται να ειναι 15 μηνων μαλλον..και ισως εχει μπει στη τυχη το δαχτυλιδι..αλλα μπορει και να εχει γρηγορη αναπτυξη το μικρο σου..

----------


## kaveiros

Και πάλι δε μπορείς να ξέρεις είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Μπορεί να είναι αρσενικό να είναι 15 μηνών και να βγάλει δαχτυλίδι μετά απο 1,5 χρόνο. Μπορεί και να είναι αρσενικό και να μη βγάλει δαχτυλίδι, αυτη η απόχρωση δε βγαζει πάντα.

----------


## DooMDiveR

ευχαριστώ παιδιά! ότι απορία εχω εδώ θα είμαι πάλι!!

----------


## Εφη

υπέροχο κουκλάκι .να το χαίρεσαι

----------

